# Great day at the Vines



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As you all know it was National train day today and we kick off the day in grand style. We had a great turnout and the kids got a thrill seeing Tomas and also big comments on me running my Live steam loco. Over all our day was a big hit with lots of food and free Ice Cream provided by Mayfield Dairy. Here are some pics of the day. Enjoy as I sure did for the day. This pic is of the actual depot that existed in Atlanta in the 50s. It was scratch built by one of our late members.




























This bridge is our main attraction.


















And the star of the show



























Here we did the reenactment of driving the golden spike at Promitory 









As you can see lots of folks showed up.









And me doing my thing getting AC Mike fired up. Fun Fun









Smoken ya buddy.


















We had a great day and also provided a look at the different scales and how there size relates to g scale. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great pictures, looks like everyone had a great time.............


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

RJ, I've seen the pictures of the vines for a while, but the trackwork looks different... looks level and smooth, what happened? 

Did you finally start winning some of the battle of wills? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm getting there Greg. It's an up hill battle but I'm gaining.







Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
Great photos. Looks like folks had a good day with trains. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ted. We had a great turnout and folks where having a good time. No it was a ways for ya but you should have come out to enjoy the event. Some of your cohearts did. Later RJD


----------

